# Musik Offline



## vfeil (24. Mai 2017)

Hey liebe Community,

 

also ich habe ein Prolem, weiß nicht ob das hier im richtigen Thread ist. Aber ich arbeite an den Wochenenden immer in meiner Garage und bin nun auf der suche ob ich nun meine Musik die ich auf Youtube höre nun auch Offline hören kann. Ich habe es mit einem Wlan Repeater versucht doch der zerbricht mir mehr den Kopf als mir zu helfen! Dauert bricht die Verbindung weg oder der Empfang (Obwohl volle Wlan stärke) ist irgendwie schlecht. Daher bin ich auf der suche meine Musik Offline abzu speichern. Wenn jemand eine gute Idee hat gerne zu mir 

 

Gruß

 

vfeil


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2017)

youtube zu mp3 konverter heißt das zauberwort


----------



## brent723 (29. Mai 2017)

Hey vfeil,

 

also ich habe das gleiche Problem im Keller und ich wollte nicht umbedingt das Internet über die Steckdose laufen lassen. vor allem weil ich dazu wegen dem Drehstrom was verändern müsste von einem Elektriker. Schnell hätte ich eine viel zu hohe Rechnung. Also ich kann die nur einen Converter empfehlen. Hat bei mir auch einwandfrei geklappt. Am besten du schaust ein paar Varianten an und hier eine Liste, damit hast du alles im Überblick. Ich habe halt meine Soundanlage im Keller, um die Nachbarn nicht zu sehr zu stören. Ich hoffe dir helfen zu können

 

Viele Grüße

 

brent723


----------



## Stefan101975 (29. Juli 2017)

8-10&#8364; im Monat investieren und einen Musikdienst wie Spotify o.A. nutzen. Dann kannst du die Musik auch offline speicher und musst nichts conventieren oder so.


----------



## Freduffed (2. August 2017)

Lade dir die Musik doch auf einen mp3 Spieler und dann kannst du dir den an eine Anlage anstecken, warum immer alles verkomplizieren.

Die 8-10&#8364; sind es mir nicht wert, ich höre fast nur Livesets und die gibt es zuhauf meist gratis zum Downloaden, dann kann ich auch offline hören.


----------



## Martin969 (15. März 2018)

Converter einfach benutzen und sorglos die Musik genießen!


----------



## larsi123 (4. Juni 2018)

finde auch ein investment von einigen groschen mehr als angebracht, um solch eine dienstleistung zu nutzen. Überleg doch ma, deine vielfalt an musik steigt dadurch immens! Alben werden bei release direkt hochgeladen und du kannst immer die neueste musik genießen. absolut gerechtfertiger preis


----------



## kornelio (18. August 2020)

Dafür nutze ich Spotify und liebe die App einfach!


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo miteinander, 

 

ist zwar ein schon älterer Thread, trotzdem möchte ich meine Meinung hierzu teilen. Früher habe auch ich meine Musik mit dem YouTube Mp3 Converter heruntergeladen. Ein unglaublicher Aufwand, den ich mir damals gemacht habe. 

Heute gibt es zahlreiche Streaming-Plattformen, um Musik offline hören zu können. Mein klarer Favorit ist Spotify. Diese App möchte ich nicht mehr in meinem Leben missen. Die Gebühr teile ich mit Freunden, sodass es auch nicht so teuer ist. 

Eine glasklare Empfehlung!

 

Lg


----------

